# UK HGV Driving Licence ?



## lisa123 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi All
I have found this forum very useful for questions i have asked before. Can anyone advise me on UK driving licences in Perth WA. My husband is currently in Perth and holds a full UK Licence with both HGV Class 1 and 2 ( large wagons ). Does anyone know what he needs to do to transfer them onto an Australian Licence or does he need to take some sort of test ? Any answers would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

Here's a link to the WA Department of Transport. Go to the very bottom of the page "what if I have a heavy vehicle licence?".

Transfer your licence

If that doesn't answer your question, send them an email.

Dolly


----------



## lisa123 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Dolly
I found it, looks like he has to re-sit some test after all.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Umm, may I squeeze in a related Q?

Is it really just a simple matter of getting an OZ license if my license is from a recognized country? No test, no nothing? Sounds too good...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

In VIC all you do is turn up with your UK licence and your money and hey presto, you can get an Australian drivers licence!

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Depends on the origin country.

UK - No problem
USA - written (computer) test only and US license, no road test

Visit the states road agency (each state has a different one, RTA for NSW, VicRoads for Victoria) for the exact rules.




riversandlakes said:


> Umm, may I squeeze in a related Q?
> 
> Is it really just a simple matter of getting an OZ license if my license is from a recognized country? No test, no nothing? Sounds too good...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, boy, written test still? Not one-for-one exchange? 
I read RTA for NSW. Sounds like a one-for-one exchange or I hope... :-/


----------

